# TT pro 100 vs pro 200



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a question for the more knowledgeable out there. I am thinking about a pro 100(more continuous) or pro200(more nick). I had several SD models and sent them all back . Their customer service treated me well but I finnally had enough problems and returned my last one for a TT G3 sport combo. I havent even had the g3 on the dog yet but have experimented on myself. I am unsure if I like all the dials to change between different modes. and I would like to have more levels at my fingertips. My dog is thru FF and CC but I am still unsure what I like the best (continuous vs nick) as he seems to respond equally to both. I use the continous button more like a nick but of course cant duplicate tht fast nick as well as the nick button can. I am just looking to see what most of you prefer. As a wise man once told me "buy the best and only cry once."


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the TT100 EXP. Have had it since Christmas, and I love it.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a sport dog, but I would like to sell it and get a TT. I like the looks of the new TT G3 Sport Combo. Anyone used this one yet? Pros and cons? I want a small one to use during hunting as well as training. My SD 2400 is just too big for me and hard to keep up with it during hunting. 

Let me here some reviews on the new G3 vs. the G2!

Thanks Robert


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*200*

I bought a 100 lite in '97, replaced the batteries once. Practiced with the light and got pretty good at the nick with a continuous button. Bought the latest generation Flyway (pretty much the same as a 200) and love it. I train both seasoned Chessies and a 12 month old Lab pup. I think the nick really gets a short, clean correction without over doing it. You also have the hot button should you need it.


----------



## matt ottaberry (Mar 14, 2007)

If i were going to spend the money to buy a tt collar i would go ahead and get the pro 500. With the 500 you get the benrfits of both the 100 and the 200. I have one and they are easy to use and work good in the yard and the field.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Just ordered a collar for a buddy in the club he went through the same delema.
He has an 100 xl and likes it but he has a soft dog so he debated about the 200. He is also planning on another dog in the near future so that's an unknown. The best answer was/is get the 500 G2 EXP.

I have one very hard headed dog he is always on constant.
I have one hard driving biddibal dog who is usually on nik.
I have one soft dog he is on nik.

Lardy said on one of his tapes to get the 100 if you couldn't get the 500, if you press and release the constant buttons quickly you can kinda get nik.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I, too, have the TT Pro 200 EXP and absolutely love it. It's more than I need. The Flyway is almost an identical model. Don't have experience with the Pro 100 -- but if you really wanted total flexibility, I'd consider stepping up to the grand-daddy of them all - TT Pro 500. {as others have suggested]


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

Many professional trainers have written that you can't accurately and repeatedly reproduce a "nick" yourself with a continuous stim collar, so the dog will never have exactly the same stim. For that reason, I went with the G2 200.

As others have said, for comprehensive e-collar use, or if you use, for example, Smartwork, which requires varying low levels of continuous levels of stimulation for forcing work, the TT 500 is the best way to go. (The G3 Sport Combo also has a wide range of nick and continuous stimulation. I bought one, and am returning it for reasons posted in a recent Product Review thread.)


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with David as I have just come across the problem with the TT 200 while following Evan Graham's SmartFetch - CC TO FETCH. It only has 1-continuous, 2-continous, 3-continuous up to 6. My lab's tolerance is a "3" so I back off to a "2-continuous" for corrections. Doesn't give me a whole lot of room for continuous corrections. The TT500 collar has 3 continuous burns for each level - low/medium/high. Probably not a big deal as I think I can get through it and then use the momentary stimulus for later training. Just so any who read this are aware.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I like the Flyway the best. I have a Flyway XLS and now a new Flyway G2 EXP that is very nice! I have never found a good use for the tone so save the $$ and get the Flyway.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

The diference between the Pro 200 EXP and Flyway 200 EXP is the tone function. I think the Flyway Camo version used to have the TONE functionality on it. I use the tone as a recall - or COME HERE when out hunting in the field. Its just another way I can get the dog to come back w/o yelling HERE or blowing a whistle all the time. It works for me. Both collars cost about $400 so for $20 I think its a nice feature.


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

I got the exp 500. I figured for a little more money I could have what I may need for anything. I had the sportcombo g2 and I thought the lower button on the momentary priority mode was very lathargic. The low 5 was about the same as a high two. So I sent it back and got the 500. so far it is very nice. A couple things I did notice about the unit. 1.The battery dosent seems to lock in place very positivly ( but it hasnt fallen off yet). I just make sure it is tight every time I use it. 2. I have had it switch between collars a couple of times. I bumped it to a differnt collar accidently. Other than that I really like the thing. I love the ergonomics and the ability to change levels instantly. I have had it for about 1 month and use it daily and have not had to charge it back up yet. I also really like the tone button as I use it for a recall. works as good as a whistle for me. that will be handy for upland hunting

p.s.
I started with the sportdog brand models. Their customer service is great. That is all I got to say about that!


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

caglatz said:


> I agree with David as I have just come across the problem with the TT 200 while following Evan Graham's SmartFetch - CC TO FETCH. It only has 1-continuous, 2-continous, 3-continuous up to 6. My lab's tolerance is a "3" so I back off to a "2-continuous" for corrections. Doesn't give me a whole lot of room for continuous corrections. The TT500 collar has 3 continuous burns for each level - low/medium/high. Probably not a big deal as I think I can get through it and then use the momentary stimulus for later training. Just so any who read this are aware.


This is just something that I have found interesting. The levels on the tritronics collars are not a gradual progression from one level to the next. For instance, a low three is not higher than a high two. I bet a lot of people don't know that yet they still manage to train a dog. :lol:


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'm an extreme newbie in training and I'm looking for my first e-collar. There isn't a clear explanation of what the difference is between the 100, 200, and 500.

I've also considered the upland special because of the beeper and the ability to turn on the beeper from a distance to locate the dog when hunting the thick.

My pup is about 17 week old chocolate female intended to run HT's with her.

Very much a newbie, first post!

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Here are the basics;

1.	Every collar has a graduated level of stimulation. Price points will dictate the number or levels of stimulation. The beginning and ending are the same it’s how many levels in between.

2.	Momentary stimulation (the nick) is a split second of stimulation.

3.	Constant stimulation that it is n (the burn) is a stimulation controlled by you for up to 8 seconds.

The Pro 100 has 6 momentary levels and 6 levels of constant each broken into low, medium and high capabilities for a total of 18 levels. Lower button low, next button medium and both are high. Two red buttons one black button.

The Pro 200 is the opposite 18 momentary and 6 constant. Two black buttons one red.

The Pro 500 offers the most versatility it has two buttons for low medium and high and a toggle switch for the buttons to switch from momentary to constant. This way you have 18 of each level.

The 500 is most preferred as it offers the most versatility, after that it is personal preference.

Before you ever put a collar on a dog please, please, please completely understand this wonderful powerful tool. 
I would also strongly recommend strapping it to your thigh and working through the levels so you understand the power of this tool. 

www.tritronics.com


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

Wonderful post DKR


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Thanks DKR, HIGHLY HIGHLY appreciated. The manuals that come with them are so vague that for a new trainer is makes it very difficult to understand the operation of the transmitter in general.

I'm starting the formal obedience and have tooled myself with Evans work. I've also had experience riding the white lightning  good ohl days of college 

Thanks again, glad I signed up here.

Quick question, I've heard collarclinic.com a few times, anyone have any experience with the reconditioned units?


----------

